# KA24DE Valve Cover



## RedDawg311 (Dec 31, 2005)

My dad gave me his 93 Altima, and he had a replacement motor installed due to a severe crack in the block. My question is this... how many variations in valve cover design are there for this engine? The valve cover doesn't look anything like the original. In fact, I've only happened to find a photo of it on Yahoo's image search, and it linked to Nissan's Japanese site, specifically to a minivan called the Bassara. I'm just trying to figure out exactly what it is that he had the mechanics put in the car. The valve cover I have is a bit taller than the old one, and has the appearance of cooling fins on the passenger side near the oil filler cap, though I'm sure the fins are there for cosmetic reasons only. If anybody has any information about this, I'd appreciate it. Thanks to everybody in the group.


----------

